# Nashville natural mamas!!



## sherriep (May 27, 2014)

HI There,

I live with my family in southern california and am considering a move to nashville. We want to make sure we can find our tribe before we make the leap....

are there any fantastic holistic/integrative non vaccine friendly pediatricians, dentists (adults and pediatric) who are holistic and don't require xrays?

Are there any great experiential learning or waldorf style education options in the public charter program in nashville? We are interested in waldorf education, but not the private school price tag.

Also, what communities do you love within nashville? We would like a community near to a natural organic foods market, yoga and where we may find like minded healthy people with young children.

Thanks for any reccomendations you might have!


----------

